# Need advice on Ottoman bench H-E-L-P



## atun willis (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

i'm thinking of buying an ottoman bench at amazon.com. Before i decide to put my money into their pocket, i want to know more about it.

Anyone have any experience with an ottoman bench? or ever bought one?

Thx


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

atun willis said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i'm thinking of buying an ottoman bench at amazon.com. Before i decide to put my money into their pocket, i want to know more about it.
> 
> ...


They just look like an elongated padded footstool to me.


----------



## Afossas (Mar 17, 2014)

My parents always have had ottomans instead of coffee tables at their house. I like them cause they are much softer than regular tables and wont hurt when you rest your feet. they will not however hold anything with liquid in it! To solve this issue you can always put a pretty tray on top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

